# New member from Austin, TX



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Another new member here. Been fishing the Texas coast all my life, specifically near Rockport area.
Always been on bay boats and flats boats, but been interested in poling skiffs some quite some time and hopefully will soon have one (currently searching for the right one).

Nice to meet y'all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome. I’m a Rockport guy too. We just had our Hurricane Harvey anniversary party last weekend.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Bruce J said:


> Welcome. I’m a Rockport guy too. We just had our Hurricane Harvey anniversary party last weekend.


Nice to meet you. Lost a sailboat and part of a house from the hurricane. Glad that you made it safely!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome ... try to make it to RockPort from Houston first chance I get! Hope to see you there some time soon.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome aboard


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome, your the second guy on here I know that lives in Austin and fishes Rockport... Never would have thought.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

jhreels said:


> Welcome, your the second guy on here I know that lives in Austin and fishes Rockport... Never would have thought.


Just moved this week to San Antonio, so I guess I need to edit that now. Haha


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome. I fish Mattie to Arroyo City. Rockport is nice. Lots of nice folks here in MS.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome tea sip from Aggieland and Seadrift. We too fish Rockport and out our back door in San Antonio Bay. Maybe we will all bump into one another one day soon...


Michael


----------



## TWC4 (Aug 25, 2017)

Welcome fellow new guy from Austin!


----------

